# best grooming tool??



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

So my lil himmie HATES to be combed I've combed her every 2 days from the first week I got her and she still is difficult (we got her Dec 16th). She's fine with bathes though, weird kitty..
Anyway I wanted a suggestion on the what the best grooming tool would be for her (double coat/longhair)? Something that will do the most 'damage' per se in the least amount of time? Right now I use a slicker(with useless plastic teeth) and a medium/fine tooth comb
Thanks in advanced for any help! and sorry if this is in the wrong place I didn't know where to put it really!nekitty


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

It sounds like you have 2 things to address, 1) finding the tool that helps her learn to tolerate if not enjoy brushing and 2) finding an implement that is effective for you both.

I really like the 'lil pals slicker brush' 



 
This slicker is a good size, does a decent job and I haven't had a cat dislike it yet. The little plastic nub tips on the traditional slicker style bent pins are gentle on the cats yet fairly effective. This is my go to tool for brushing cats I am unfamiliar with regardless of coat type because it is so well tolerated. It doesn't remove as much fur as a standard slicker in the same number of strokes, but I've used it on more than a dozen cats and they all allow far more strokes per sitting with this brush. It works well on wet/damp/dry fur - short or long coats, just not tight clumps or mats.
N


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Abby loves to be groomed and, on her, I use either the Zoom Groom or the Furminator...she loves both, although I only use the Furminator maybe once a month. Muffs doesn't much care for being groomed, although she's not too bad with the Zoom Groom either. I also use something called an Ejay Rakom on Muffs. It's like a little rake with two rows of widely spaced teeth. It doesn't tug at her coat the way other brushes do, which means she tolerates it better, but it does a good job of removing dead hair. It also gets right down to the base of her coat. It was recommended by my vet. If you google Ejay Rakom you will see a picture.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've found the best grooming tool for longhaired cats is a steel comb that has teeth about 1-1/2in. in length with a wider-spaced teeth on one side and finer ones on the other side. 

Don't try and do her whole coat at one time. Do a section, then give her a treat; do another section later. Always give cat treats and lavish praise after the combing. I've found that my cats looked forward to being combed as they knew treats were coming, even when they disliked being groomed in the beginning. For a Himmie, it's important to comb _at least alternate days_. That way you keep on top of any mats, and it only takes a few minutes to do. Good luck! 

Pet Comb - Dogs and Cats with Long Coats Dog Products - GregRobert


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Yes I try and comb her every 2 days as i think it would stress her out doing everyday. I will look into these ones!


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

the rake.

Thats one bad *** tool.


----------

